# Distritos de Lima, con Helado de Lúcuma



## Lucuma (Jun 2, 2005)

papiriqui said:


> ^^y si las hay,, en su mayoria no estan bien "implementadas" combinan muchas especies de plantas en un solo parque ..he visto q siembran platanales y hasta maizales (?)..
> la foto del sunset con la isla san lorenzo al fondo y los edificios de la javier prado en 1er plano..es una obra de arte!


no importa que planten pero que cuiden las áreas verdes


----------



## Lucuma (Jun 2, 2005)

alvarobendezu said:


> Sí, buenas fotos. Me auno a los hinchas de la quinta foto.
> Gracias por postearlas.


tb me gusta esa foto!

*Un sector de San Isidro y Santa Cruz creo... oscureciendo*












Imanol said:


> La 5ta foto es ESPECTACULAR!
> 
> Slds Lucuma! te quedo precioso el thread.


gracias Imanol! para mí todas tus fotos son espectaculares!

*Av. Javier Prado*












Tyrone said:


> Muy buenas las fotos, si bien se muestra lo ya visto por aquí, el instante y ángulos captados por las fotos son muy especiales ....


al mostrar las mismas zonas trato de mostrar algunos cambios que se van dando

*Edificios por detrás, varios nuevos*












Limanidad said:


> Extraordinarias fotos, en particular la quinta con esa luna en el crepúsculo y el color del cielo.
> Saludos


También me gusta!

*San Isidro, Javier Prado*












Inkandrew9 said:


> Que rico tu helado de Lúcuma !!!!! ... ahh me gustan mucho la 5, 11 y 13.
> 
> Con la 6 me he matado de la risa .... :lol:
> 
> Salu2 Lucuminha, siempre refrescante :colgate:


yo igual:lol:

*Desde San Isidro*












pierejean said:


> La 5ta foto sta :uh::uh::drool::drool::bow::bow::eek2::eek2: ......n verdad buenotas toas tus fotos lucuma


gracias pierjean!

*Cómo se describe este ade..ficio?:nuts:*












Anlysixth said:


> 5ta Simplemente Surrealista, parece una pintura sorprendente que hayas podido captar a Venus junto a la Luna se ve fenomenal la foto maravillosa.
> 
> 10ma La vida en Rosa de San Lorenzo, nuestra imponente y desértica isla guardiana bajo ese muy particular cielo rosa del atardecer Limeño de Verano!!!
> 
> ...


venus! me gustaron tus descripciones anlysixth, resumen las fotos

*Otra de la isla San Lorenzo sobre la ciudad*












J3R3MY said:


> Asu la 5 tiene un sunset alucinante, que pajas tus fotos.


la cinco es mi favorita!

*Barranco desde el acantilado*












*ClauDia* said:


> Todas las fotos son increíbles :cheers:.


gracias clau!

*Siempre se luce la isla San Lorenzo*












Lia_01 said:


> *HOLA Lucu:nuts: te equivocaste no? bien que te encanta el helado de lúcuma:lol:, coincidimos, me gusta combinada con helado de chocolate:cheers: Se te extrañaba ya. Como siempre espectaculares tus fotos, algunas parecen unas pinturas bellísimas, y coincido con todos que la 5ta. es la ganadora, aunque es bien difícil escoger cual.
> 
> Habrás visto ya la exposición de fotos aéreas en el Parque de Miraflores? siempre que paso por ahí me acuerdo de tí.*


:lol: me encanta! ya lo dije, yo la combino con todo! la expo que dices no la he visto, me daré una vuelta aunque ví unas en el óvalo Bolognesi, no se si son las mismas, las ví hace tiempo

*Escena cotidiana de Miraflores, tablistas por todos lados y a toda hora*












A380_luis said:


> Hermosas fotos. Varias candidatas para el banner de Lima :cheers:


buena idea!

*Atardeciendo en San Isidro*












Aedus said:


> Excelentes fotos Lúcuma, como decían antes: de sacarse el sombrero. Todas son muy buenas, pero coincido con la mayoría que la 5ta. es la mejor, también me gustan la de la Isla San Lorenzo frente a parque de flores, nadie se imaginaría que es Lima.


la isla salió como en un cuadro, te doy toda la razón

*Otra desde San Isidro*












kaMetZa said:


> Muy buenas fotos !!!  Hace tiempo no se veía un thread tuyo Lúcuma
> 
> 
> PD. Por cierto el helado de lúcuma es buenazo xD


sip, buenazo el helado:colgate:

*Regresando en parapente a Miraflores*












Limeñito said:


> Muy buenas imágenes: transmiten emociones.
> Las que más me gustan aparte de la isla San Lorenzo desde el malecónlleno de flores, son estas dos:
> Un anochecer maravilloso, con la luna como no siempre se la ve, y con el movimiento frenético de los vehículos.
> El skyline sanisidrino y, al fondo, la tremenda montaña (anónima para mí)cercana al San Cristóbal. No siempre se ve una imagen como ésta.
> Saludos, y espero que te guste también la lúcuma "al natural".


uuuu gracias Limeñito por lo que dices que trasmiten emociones!! 

*San Isidro mirando hacia el mar*












Caleta said:


> Uh que bonitas fotos!


 gracias!!

*Vista desde Barranco, la cruz del Morro *











Juan1912 said:


> Hermosas imágenes, Lucuma. Como siempre eres la forista que saca las mejores panorámicas de Lima, en serio has sacado muy buenas fotos. saludos


Sabes que te admiro
ahahaaaah saliendo de Laritza te ví.... no me reconociste? o tas molesto conmigo....:| 

*Como siempre en las playas de Lima, tablistas y más tablistas*












pedro1011 said:


> Lindas fotos, Lúcuma, muy merecedoras de los elogiosos comentarios que te han brindado todos (incluyendo los referidos a los ojazos avatarescos).
> 
> En la quinta foto, tuviste el buen tino de ampliar la toma hasta abarcar esa bella luna, y en la de San Lorenzo entre flores, de cerrarla para que sólo se viera la parte más brumosa del paisaje, de tal manera que se pareciera a uno propio de La Odisea. La foto del sunset también está lindísima.
> 
> Bueno, no se podía pedir menos. Esta chica sabe lo que hace. kay:


Gracias Pedro, si supieras cómo se pone mi cámara con los elogios:lol:, es chiquita y encima yo que le quito los méritos

*Otra desde San Isidro hacia el mar al fondo*












Tyrone said:


> ¿¿¿¿¿¿Acaso existe helado de lúcuma fuera del Perú ??????????? ...
> 
> Muy buena tanda de fotos, la de la isla San Lorenzo muy sweet, la del mar atardeciendo con la luna espectacular, buenísimo todo :banana2:


Tienes razón:colgate:

*Qué se sentirá ver el mar por primera vez? *











Vane de Rosas said:


> Estoy segura que no hay mejores fotos que estás de un sunset de Lima....pero tambièn estoy segura que el resto de fotos estarà mucho mejor!!! las espero con impaciencia... de hecho entro al foro y de frente abro este thread y no veo mas fotos... me da penita.... vamos dale, apura.... pon mas!!!


ay Vane, estaba sin internethno::moods: seguiré con más fotos

*Vista del Golf de este año*











nekun20 said:


> siempre nos sorprendes con fotos de mucha calidad  muy hermosas.


gracias nekun!:cheers:

*Camino Real, este año*


----------



## papiriqui (Mar 22, 2008)

sin duda la forista "panoramica" x excelencia ,,
me gusta la iluminacion de la huaca pucllana (?) ,, y tambien note q se ve esa iglesia de magdalena al foooooooooondo..q tanto me encanta , me gustan las cupulas.. (debi poner acento?? )
tus vistas de lima son ineditas ( suave q te pirateen),, de coleccion.apesar de la cantidad de threads de lima.. tus fotos siempre son novedad.. combinas bien la ciudad con lo natural ( parques, flores , el morro)..quien dice q el cielo de lima es feo???!!!!..estas fotos nos hacen sentirnos orgullosos de haber nacido en lima.


----------



## Claudia4681 (Aug 16, 2007)

Wow :O que hermosa nuestra capital.... las fotos q mas me gustaron fueron de los distritos cerca al mar... que vista impresionante deben tener esos depas.... pero la verdad yo tendria miedo de vivir alli... un terremoto... y adios casa.


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Me encantaron las fotos, sin lugar a dudas esta zona es una de las mejores de nuestra linda capital  el cielo asi es tan romantico y te hace soñar


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Tus últimas fotos están bravazas, Lúcuma! 










:eek2: Alucinante! Me encantan los delfines. 










Excelente foto! Mi barrio luce chévere de noche. 










Este...sin comentarios...


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

Lucuma , excelentes tus fotos. Jaw-dropping ! Esos sunsets son lo maximo. Oh, la foto con el sol reflejando en una de las torres real ( asi se llaman verdad ? ) espectacular :drool: ...


----------



## Limanidad (Jan 4, 2008)

¡Madre mia! Que fotos, ma pongo de pie aplaudo, silvo de júbilo y ya; te agradezco por mostrarnos tan buenas fotos. La de los delfines, es espectacular.
La de la calle Bellavista de noche me da pena por que se ve el Champagnat con los cambios que la ha hecho la U. de Piura.
Saludos


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

Que puedo añadir?, tus fotos como siempre espectaculares. Esos atardeceres son simplemente preciosos.


----------



## Luis_Olayag (Jan 3, 2008)

No hay mejores que estas


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Lucuma said:


> Sabes que te admiro
> ahahaaaah saliendo de Laritza te ví.... no me reconociste? o tas molesto conmigo....:|


jaaaa, fácil que no te reconocí, es que siempre me weveo con la gente. 
Saludos, y como dije, tus fotos están muy buenas, en serio.


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Te pasaste gracias x todas las fotos! varias las voy a usar como fondo de escritorio para mi compu :cheers:.


----------



## alezx (Nov 22, 2006)

Estan muy bonitas tus fotos Lucuma son de las mejores que he visto de Lima en en el foro 

Deberian ponerlo en latinscraper.


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Están excelentes en verdad, todas la fotos! el cielo se ve impresionante las escenas que captas son realmente únicas e interesantes. Lo repito, excelente thread!


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

simplemente espectacular... tus fotos enamoran  felicitaciones y gracias


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Buenasas Lucuma. Ya se extrañaban tus fotos.


----------



## 7edge (Jul 15, 2006)

q hermosas fotos de lima..........sin duda lucuma eres una buena fotografa......deberias llevar estas fotos a latinscrapers.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Valiò la pena esperar!!!!! EXCELENTES!


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

*Esta foto parece cuadro impresionista ...*










¿¿Y qué opinaría Van Gogh de esto???


----------



## carlos07 (May 11, 2007)

Felicitaciones, que buenas fotos de Lima, Lucuma. La ciudad está espectacular y lo que mas me gusta es que pese a verse muchos edificios que le dan modernidad ves tambein casas que la tornan mas apacible y " aconchegante ". No me acuerdo la palabra en español


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

Si asi se ven los delfines, hay que imaguinarse como se vería el mar Limeño una vez q dejen de botar los desagues sin tratamiento al mar. Ojala que el nuevo Ministerio del Ambiente tome cartas en el asunto y haga q se cumplan las leyes.


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

*ClauDia* said:


> Te pasaste gracias x todas las fotos! varias las voy a usar como fondo de escritorio para mi compu :cheers:.


Sep todas estan bakanes ... menos la del ADE ... FICIO hno: :nuts: :lol:

Gracias x las fotos :cheers:


----------



## PieroMG (Jun 24, 2007)

Wow! Simplemente alucinante.


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Hermosas fotos, no me canso de ver este lindo tema


----------



## Lucuma (Jun 2, 2005)

GRACIAS A TODOS!!!, regreso con más fotos, sorry que no las puse antes hno: comienzo con estas desde Malecón Balta :cheers:















































Desde Malecón de la Marina














































sigue............:cheers:


----------



## dra.naths (Feb 16, 2007)

Wow Lucuma! que bueno que hayas regresado con mas fotos!
me encantaron la 5ta y 7ma foto!!!


----------



## Lucuma (Jun 2, 2005)

Gracias naths! ....... ahora un intermedio con imágenes miraflorinas gracias al auspicio de Big Kola :cheers: :lol: 













































































































sigue...............


----------



## dra.naths (Feb 16, 2007)

jaja bien ahi con la Big Kola!
lindas las fotos. me encantaron las de los ajedrecistas.


----------



## Lucuma (Jun 2, 2005)

A mí tb me gustan esas naths, estas desde Malecón Cisneros, un poco movidas:nuts:



















































































Hacia Malecón 28 de Julio









Hacia Malecón Cisneros









Unas de Pardo



















Camino Real, San Isidro




















sigue.............:cheers:


----------



## Nrik (Nov 20, 2007)

muy buenas fotos!!! el evento donde hay mucha gente que era??? no ubico donde es!
gracias!!


----------



## Luis_Olayag (Jan 3, 2008)

wowwww estas ultimas fotos estan super...felicitaciones


----------



## Lucuma (Jun 2, 2005)

Nrik said:


> muy buenas fotos!!! el evento donde hay mucha gente que era??? no ubico donde es!
> gracias!!


Gracias Nrik y Luis Olayag, el evento fue "la Noche en Blanco" que se hizo en Miraflores.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Están bravazas tus fotos, Lúcuma! Bienvenida de vuelta!


----------



## papiriqui (Mar 22, 2008)

gracias lucuma,, me encanta ver lima densa!!!
todas las fotos estan buenas,, pero aquella del pqe del amor..con el mar y el morro de fondo,,,,,esta para enmarcar!!!


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Mejor regreso, imposible!
Te pasaste, Lúcuma. Le has "sacado el ancho" a la zona del acantilado. Felicidades, eres buena fotógrafa y espero más.


----------



## pierejean (Jan 27, 2007)

:cheer::cheer::cheer: Lucuma sta d vuelta:cheer::cheer::cheer: ....jejej q xeeres tus fotos lucuma las del malecon uff wenaxas en verdad spero con ansias las siguientes fotos.....c t xtrañaba!!!:hug:


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Excelentes fotos, muy buenas! Tienes ubicaciones muy privilegiadas para tomarlas


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Qué buenas toooomas :cheers:


----------



## Marvey21 (Dec 25, 2005)

Excelentes fotos Lúcuma, gracias.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Lúcuma ya se extrañaban tus fotos! gracias!


----------



## DoctorZero (Dec 27, 2006)

!Pero qué geniales fotos! Felicitaciones y espero ver más en estos días.


----------



## francis2064 (Nov 4, 2005)

magnificas fotos lucuma, gracias por ellas!!


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

aaaaaaaaaah FOTAAAZOS!!!! 

Qué buenas tomas!! U.U Por ahí vi mi oficina xD!


----------



## Darko_265 (Jul 31, 2007)

Lucuma said:


> GRACIAS A TODOS!!!, regreso con más fotos, sorry que no las puse antes hno: comienzo con estas desde Malecón Balta :cheers:


:applause: Muy buenas tomas!! ahora creo por mi mismo todo lo bueno q se hablaba de ti, con razon el foro extrañaba tus aportes...

Felicitaciones


----------



## xever_7 (Jan 13, 2008)

Vaya tomas :drool:

Mis felicitaciones te quedaron excelentes haces lucir a Lima muchas veces más bella.


----------



## NAVEGADORPERU (Apr 17, 2007)

Estas perdiendo plata Lucuma, Abre tu studio fotografico.

pd: que eres?? mujer araña .. esas tomas desde arriba increible..


----------



## Lucuma (Jun 2, 2005)

Gracias a TOOOOOOOOODOSSSSSSSSS!!! incluidos los que solo vieron  y naaa todavía ni estudio fotografía, como dice roberto_vp ayuda bastante las ubicaciones, y las aprovecho para incascrapers  

seguimos con las fotos 

San Isidro, desde República de Panamá










Camino Real y otras hacia Cavenecia




































































































Otras de Miraflores






















































Av. Casimiro Ulloa (creo)









Av. La Paz









sigue...... y gracias por ver las fotos


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Las últimas están bravazas! Me encanta la avenida Camino Real, creo que con una remodelación, nuevas veredas y luminarias quedaría witch.


----------



## Lucuma (Jun 2, 2005)

J Block said:


> Las últimas están bravazas! Me encanta la avenida Camino Real, creo que con una remodelación, nuevas veredas y luminarias quedaría witch.


Ala, ni lo había pensado pero sería genial que remodelaran Camino Real, creo que Salmón podría hacerlo porque el papá del zorritohno:


----------



## NAVEGADORPERU (Apr 17, 2007)

Lucuma las fotos estan como tu, hermosas todas. 
eres una amante de la foto, deberias sacarle provecho..
si es algo que te gusta hacer pues sacale provecho.. 
Salud por eso. :cheers:


----------



## A380_luis (Jan 15, 2008)

wow muy buenas fotos, espero ver las siguientes :cheers:


----------



## Marvey21 (Dec 25, 2005)

Hermosas tomas Lúcuma, por lo visto tienes acceso total a muchos edificios, chevere ah!


----------



## Lucuma (Jun 2, 2005)

Gracias NAVEGADORPERU, A380_luis, y Marvey, y bueno a quién no le gusta tomar fotos, yo solo aprovecho el acceso a las ubicaciones, en la noche pongo más porque ahorita se supone que debería estar trabajando


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Siempre son muy gratos tus regresos, excelentes fotos Lucuminha Salu2


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Lucuma said:


> Ala, ni lo había pensado pero sería genial que remodelaran Camino Real, creo que Salmón podría hacerlo porque el papá del zorritohno:


Salmón lo iba a hacer...ya tenía un proyecto. En fín...


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Siempre tan buenas tus fotos! Tienen razón con lo de que Camino Real merece una remodelación. Sería genial que quedara con el mismo estilo con el que se hizo la calle Dasso.

PD: Sí es la Av. Casimiro Ulloa (entre el Parque Tradiciones y el Parque Reducto), reconozco unos edificios ahí.


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Qué bonitos colores !










BRAVAZAS tus fotos!!!


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

El Marriott luce como un verdadero gigante en esas fotos.


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

Lucuma,


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

Sorry, me dejastes sin palabras. Excelentes tus fotos , no tienes idea lo mucho que me han gustado. 

La foto que quoteo Kametza fue la que mas me gusto.


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

Como me gustan estas fotos,,, hasta se siente el aroma marino de la brisa de miraflores


----------



## darioperu (Aug 3, 2008)

que pena que el puente villena se vea como una capsula.


----------

